# Facial Recognition & Privacy



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Interesting short video...


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Just like anything else once you know how it works it's not hard to defeat.

Maybe we should send Facebook a photoshopped picture of our selves. Mainly change the distance and relationship between eyes, ears, nose and mouth. You could probably change the ratios enough that the picture would still look like you.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I don't post my real picture on FB, never have. The only pictures of me online are of my computer generated avatar from SeconfLife.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

And people don't see a problem with this!!!!!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Some people do. Even in a city full of liberals the concept of cameras to watch over the population was turn down after the mayor said it was a done deal. There are more people waking up to the inroads that the government is trying to establish. There will be no drones flying over Washington state because we killed the idea. Washington state has always been a liberal stronghold but even the liberals are getting tired of the "big government" in their back yards.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PaulS said:


> Some people do. Even in a city full of liberals the concept of cameras to watch over the population was turn down after the mayor said it was a done deal. There are more people waking up to the inroads that the government is trying to establish. There will be no drones flying over Washington state because we killed the idea. Washington state has always been a liberal stronghold but even the liberals are getting tired of the "big government" in their back yards.


This is just a back door way of doing it.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I was watching something on YouTube the other day about a guy who was banned for life from WalMart for refusing to show his receipt at the door. The security guy said something interesting, something along the lines of, "You are banned from every WalMart location, _if our cameras pick you up, you will be arrested_."

I know casinos use cameras and facial recognition to keep out those on their ban lists, and that they share this info with all the other casinos, but WalMart? The only sense I can make of the guard's statement is that WalMart does indeed record facial recognition data from their customers. As far as I am concerned, this is just another reason to hate WalMart.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I know in the Tampa area people get banned for life from Bush Gardens and stuff all the time when they get caught stealing and stuff. My sister in law works in the corporate office there and I hear some pretty good stories. I will find out about the facial recognition thing next time I talk to em..


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

There is a big difference between a $9.00/hr. security guard telling someone they are banned for life from an establishment and an establishment that actually has the technology, and skilled persons to run it, which would actually pick out a banned person on camera. I very much doubt Walmart has this ability.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Here's a highlight from an article written in 2002...

"Given that over 100 million Americans visit a Wal-Mart store each week and the existing government relationship, it seems logical to conclude that one of the first commercial organizations that will conform to the wishes of the administration and provide customer transaction information (per the Homeland Security bill) will be Wal-Mart," the former Wal-Mart employee said. _"Likewise it would not be surprising if biometric systems using facial recognition are implemented, in theory allowing the tracking of purchases even of cash customers." _ (Italics mine, full article HERE)

WalMart doesn't like to talk about its IT systems, but I understand they are some of the most capable on the planet. I suspect they do have a facial recognition system in place and that it has been active since 2011. This allows them to keep detailed records of who buys what, even if you pay with cash. It's just something to think about.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

One thing about Walmart that many people may not be aware of is the technology at the cash register that logs each individual sale complete with photos of the person and the merchandise, which are tied to the register reciept and credit card/debit card info (if cards are used).
Law enforcement has used this in the past to track down and arrest people. Such as murderers.
Now, think about that next time you buy ammo from Wallyworld.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I think the gubmint is using FaceBook and WalMart biometrics to get a facial profile of everyone they can. What if, for example, the closing of the memorials was really designed to get protesters out so they could be photographed and identified with facial recognition software? This may sound far-fetched, but it's entirely within their capabilities, and they had some kind of motive for doing it, right?

It's easy to dismiss some of the things that have been happening as the temper tantrums of a petulant child, but these people aren't stupid. They have plans within plans and covers for their cover stories. Underestimating their resolve, determination, and capabilities could be a fatal mistake.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

I know we went to Wal Mart several weeks ago and left a gallon of milk in the turnstyle where the bags are.. Anyway, we got home(several hours away and realized the milk was gone. So, we go back again last week and while we were at the register, my fiance remembered we left the milk last time. So as I finished paying, she took the receipt to the customer service desk and explained what happened to get a store credit or refund. They went into the computer to verify her story and not sure what they looked up but she got the refund.. I think they went back to the date and time she was there on the receipt and looked at the register to see if the milk was left or not. I don't know..


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

At first I was going to say my inability to post pictures had a silver lining. But Walmart got me!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

1984...


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I'm going to buy an Obama mask and wear it any time I go to WalMart.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> I'm going to buy an Obama mask and wear it any time I go to WalMart.


You will be sent to sensitivity training by the PC Police.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Why is anyone surprised at this? :???:

Now all we need is for someone to post step by step plans to defeat it.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Go shopping a la Michael Jackson.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

indie said:


> Go shopping a la Michael Jackson.


I tried that, but kept moonwalking into people.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

StarPD45 said:


> Why is anyone surprised at this? :???:
> 
> Now all we need is for someone to post step by step plans to defeat it.


I saw something on TV about this where someone was explaining how to disappear. for the cameras (if I remember right) he put IR LED's through the front of a baseball cap and it will blind the cameras. I'd think this would only work if the camera had night vision, what about regular light? Also I know LED's do not have a very wide beam so it will probably only work from strait on.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

So, your wearing a cap with IR LEDs on it and it blinds the camera... but if they see the same hat with LEDs your are caught - whether you are the first one or not.


----------



## That Prepper Guy (May 7, 2013)

You just have to be very careful with how you showcase your face around the public.
As a teenager, I didn't understand this as well as I should have.

However, if you learn about OPSEC, then now is the time to get started learning.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If our cash strapped rinky-dink county sherrif's department can get facial recognition software ($1.8 million grant), you big city boys have been watched for a while now.
There was a story about it in the last issue of our once a week local paper.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is something for ya.. World?s Third Largest Supermarket Chain to Implement Technology That?s ?Like Something Out of Minority Report? | TheBlaze.com


----------

